# Brain Fog



## Hooked (17/11/17)

"There is one strange side effect that some people experience, though, and it can make you feel a little bit uneasy. New vapers describe it as a “brain fog” and say that they feel a little bit lightheaded and almost like they can’t concentrate on something for too long when they have it."

https://aspenvalleyvapes.com/why-am-i-experiencing-brain-fog-when-i-vape-and-how-can-i-prevent-it/


----------



## Scissorhands (17/11/17)

Sounds like nicotine doing its thing


----------



## CeeJay (17/11/17)

Lol definitely nic, I remember the feeling. After a few days you won't get it anymore. I only vape 3mg nic though. Try taking a tester from @Silver, you'll probably feel Fogged up.


----------



## zadiac (17/11/17)

It's what we call "a silver" here and it's just a little nicotine overdose.


----------

